# London Film Academy or MET Film School?



## ay_13 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm planning to take a 4-week Filmmaking / Directing course. Which one is better? HELP!


----------



## ay_13 (Mar 1, 2013)

How are they compared to Tisch, Columbia Uni, CalArts, Academy of Arts Uni & UCLA? or any other suggestions? Thanks


----------



## greyson2500 (Mar 12, 2013)

The Met Film School, while they do have some inspirational tutors, they are basically a money hungry organization. All they care about is money. I took the 2 year BA and the organization was atrocious. All they care about is money. Go with someone more reputable.


----------



## faci444 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello dude..Yeah this course is very good and need at this situation but it depend upon that at which school did you preferred or after that the tutor issue problem.I do not know which school is bear to your house.I suggest to you that go and concern those people who have done this course.


----------



## Gavin Attard (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey 

Did you see this one?

http://london.sae.edu/en-gb/course/7600/Film_Making_-_BABSc_(Hons)_Digital_Film_Making_-_Degree


----------

